# CDR Mechanical Engineer (career episodes)



## shahrukhnaeem (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

I am shahrukh from Pakistan. I have done B.Eng in Automotive Engineering. I will soon going to be applying for my qualification assessment under Mechanical Engineering nomination for australian immigration. The problem is that i just have 6 months of experience and now i am having trouble selecting projects for my career episodes.

I was a member of FSAE team in my final year. I designed, simulated and fabricated the suspension system for the formula car. The project was immense, took us one year. Can this project be used as one or two of the career episodes? and secondly, during my 3rd year in my university, i did my internship at Honda where i designed an HVAC system for the paint shop. Can this be my career episode too? I also did a technical audit of an oil analysis laboratory during my 6 months experience, where i had to make a report of all the machines and equipment present in the laboratory and their functions and if the lab can handle maximum oil analysis problems.

I searched this forum, but couldnt find anything related to my query...


----------



## saint1 (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah , these could be your episodes. Gather your data , visit immi website and you can find the CDR format.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

shahrukhnaeem said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am shahrukh from Pakistan. I have done B.Eng in Automotive Engineering. I will soon going to be applying for my qualification assessment under Mechanical Engineering nomination for australian immigration. The problem is that i just have 6 months of experience and now i am having trouble selecting projects for my career episodes.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can use these as CDR. I am also preparing my CDR and hope to send it soon. Check MSA booklet for details.
Thanks


----------



## shahrukhnaeem (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you

I am going through the booklet, it explains alot....But, have you ever come across any guy who has used his university projects to write his career episodes?...


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

shahrukhnaeem said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am going through the booklet, it explains alot....But, have you ever come across any guy who has used his university projects to write his career episodes?...


Hi shahrukhnaeem,

Yes, I can help you about this matter. 

Thanks


----------



## shahrukhnaeem (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks masud09.... i would be thankful if you do..


----------



## shahrukhnaeem (Jul 29, 2012)

masud09 said:


> please send your email, i will send you sample copy.


I cannot write my email address here..


----------



## dtjokro (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi shahrukhnaeem or masud09, 

I am pretty sure you guys have been thru the same thing.

I am just starting my CDR writings, can you guys help me by sending a sample of your past career episodes and summary statement?

I am an Automotive Engineering graduate wanting to be assessed as Mechanical Engineer by EA.


----------



## fdfm (Jul 19, 2014)

*CDR Career Episode*

Hello,
I am an electronics engineer in Karachi Pakistan. I need some one to help me write my career episodes. I would like to meet that person. 

I am having too much difficulties writing cdr. I think my english is good but i dont just know WHAT to write. 

I have prepared one CE of my final year project of university but i am terribly stuck on the rest. 

Is there anyone in karachi who is very good at writing cdrs?
THANX!
Fahad.


----------



## adnanmir (Nov 3, 2010)

shahrukhnaeem said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am shahrukh from Pakistan. I have done B.Eng in Automotive Engineering. I will soon going to be applying for my qualification assessment under Mechanical Engineering nomination for australian immigration. The problem is that i just have 6 months of experience and now i am having trouble selecting projects for my career episodes.
> 
> ...


Hi shahrukh , 

Can you please assist me with the CDR report also i need it as a reference so i know what i should compile for my one. Please advise if your OK to help me in this.


----------



## Kskaran (Aug 13, 2015)

could anybody help me to prepare my cdr as i am an electrical engineer.i will be thankful to u


----------



## indian.arya (Aug 7, 2015)

*Assistance for Competency Demonstration Report (CDR)*

Hello Guys,

I am a passive user of this forum till date. 

I am in teh process of applying for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) as a Mechanical Engineer with an overall experience of over 6years. 

I am wondering on how to fill the Competency Demonstration Report (CDR). It would be highly appreciated, if someone assists me in providing me with a sample copy of the above-said document. my mail address is shivaaryasomayajula at gmail.com

Await your valued response.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jaak (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Arya,
Which stream you are from ?
Please message me your e-mail 
thanks,
Jaak.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,

To get the updated sample of the CDR, make sure you check the website of EA where you will find a detailed guided sample to help you filling it but the most important thing is to ensure that your 3 projects are connected properly to be linked to the CDR. Believe me, if you are done from writing your episodes, this part i.e. CDR will be the easiest one where you need to show each point of where it has been addressed in your episodes.

Hope my clarification was enough to you.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello Arya,

Firstly u need to be active on this forum, u will get to know a lot of things from here (m sure many will agree with me).

You should not write ur personal details here, like ur email ids or phone nums, u may be barred by the moderator. 

Why are u planning to go with 489? (wondering) since u have 6 years exp and if u qualify 60 points 189/190 should be the aim. Nevertheless, its ur choice.

Please visit Engineers Australia website, u will get msa booklet (latest) which will help you to construct ur CDR. Please read the booklet thoroughly, I might have read about 6-7 times while I made my CDR. It will surely take u a while since u need to write a lot of things (very descriptive), for me it took about 8 months to gather all the documents and complete my CDR. In the course I changed my codes 3 times, practically I wrote 12 episodes with duty statements of each of them. Since I am self employed, I had lot of things to cover and worry about, lot any documents to gather than a salaried applicant. 
This is the most imp phase of ur visa application, write each episode carefully.

Sorry I will not be able to share my episodes, but I can surely help you since I have been thr done that.

Good luck.





indian.arya said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am a passive user of this forum till date.
> 
> ...


----------



## indian.arya (Aug 7, 2015)

Heyy Mike,

Many thanks for your kind reply and giving a heads up on the forum rules. I have requested my consultant if I could apply for 189 Sub class for which I was advised that it is better for me to apply for subclass 489 and once I land there in Oz upon completing 4 years can go for PR (pls correct me if I am wrong). 

Regarding the CDR, I am preparing a document, once completed need someone's advise on feedback.

All the best for your process. In case of any doubts/clarifications required will post in the forum. 



Mike95 said:


> Hello Arya,
> 
> Firstly u need to be active on this forum, u will get to know a lot of things from here (m sure many will agree with me).
> 
> ...


----------



## indian.arya (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey Silentmoon,

Many thanks for the suggestion and will follow accordingly. 



silentmoon80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> To get the updated sample of the CDR, make sure you check the website of EA where you will find a detailed guided sample to help you filling it but the most important thing is to ensure that your 3 projects are connected properly to be linked to the CDR. Believe me, if you are done from writing your episodes, this part i.e. CDR will be the easiest one where you need to show each point of where it has been addressed in your episodes.
> 
> Hope my clarification was enough to you.


----------



## indian.arya (Aug 7, 2015)

Heyy Jaak,

I worked as an operations engineer for my previous employer who is into Fabrication projects & currently working as an engineer for diesel engine maintenance. Pls check my earlier threads for my mail address. 





jaak said:


> Hi Arya,
> Which stream you are from ?
> Please message me your e-mail
> thanks,
> Jaak.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

You may go ahead with 489, as ur consultant suggests but the invitation rounds r different. Please refer the subclass details.




indian.arya said:


> Heyy Mike,
> 
> Many thanks for your kind reply and giving a heads up on the forum rules. I have requested my consultant if I could apply for 189 Sub class for which I was advised that it is better for me to apply for subclass 489 and once I land there in Oz upon completing 4 years can go for PR (pls correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> ...


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello - can I obtain some sample for career episodes? e try to write it with my wife and we have no idea how to start and how outlay use :/ Please - Help  My mail is badgerman(at)o2.pl


----------



## Self Employed ' 15 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Have my own business*

Hi everybody , i am self employed and am into manufacturing. I am Mechanical engineer graduate. Can i Write career episodes as a mechanical engineer.


----------



## Dhaliwal (Feb 15, 2016)

hello friends,

I am production engineer. can anyone help/send sample CDR related to industrial/production engineer. will be going for engineering technologist.


----------



## vhparekh (May 23, 2014)

Hello,

can someone plz share their CDR for Mechanical Engineer? I would be very grateful.


----------



## prahigujar (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi guys, I am a mechanical engineer too.. i am writing my CER based on my master's project. Did any of you give any letter from your project co ordinator as a part of the evidence??


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

prahigujar said:


> Hi guys, I am a mechanical engineer too.. i am writing my CER based on my master's project. Did any of you give any letter from your project co ordinator as a part of the evidence??


Dear prahigujar
You may be requested to provide the evidence and one of them might be the letter from the University project coordinator

Regards
ricTon


----------



## prahigujar (Dec 11, 2016)

Thankyou so much! I am writing 2 of my episodes on master's projects out of which I got a letter for one of them.. my second project in charge hasn't replied yet. What should I do.. I have attached my transcripts of the university to go with it


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

prahigujar said:


> Thankyou so much! I am writing 2 of my episodes on master's projects out of which I got a letter for one of them.. my second project in charge hasn't replied yet. What should I do.. I have attached my transcripts of the university to go with it


You can also use academic projects,that doesn't need any supporting documents


----------



## prahigujar (Dec 11, 2016)

oh that's great. these master's projects are all academic projects. 'thanks a ton!!


----------

